# Weed just popped up all over new lawn. What is it?"""



## RBWest (Aug 14, 2019)

Hello! We just moved into a new house and seeded the lawn last fall. Now that the weather has warmed up a bit here (Missouri), we have a weed that just popped up all over our lawn. There are tiny white flowers everywhere. Anyone know what it is? And how I can kill it?
Thanks so much!


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

@RBWest

Possibly hairy bittercress. When you walk through it do little seedlings go flying everywhere? I had a good infestation last year and just hand pulled it all. Check some Google images.


----------

